# New forum!!



## Mandy (Jul 25, 2007)

Smellitlikeitis pointed out that we didn't have a section for the business aspects of soap/candle making yet so I figure it was about time to add one. So, here it is. This is the place to discuss everything from setting up a company, naming your business, marketing your product, setting up a website as well as any other business related topics. 

For now I'll just leave it as one forum. I may break it up by the different crafts or business aspects as it grows. Any suggestions please let me know.

Mandy


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 25, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Love the idea! Especially since I just now started to offer my soaps online, it'll be a great help having this special forum!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 26, 2007)

I am glad you did it, its a great idea


----------

